# Why you shouldn't visit CNN if you want recent, unbiased news



## Haloman800 (May 18, 2013)

ABC





NBC




Fox




CNN (It's there, it may take a moment to spot it..)




And MSN in case you were wondering


----------



## The Catboy (May 18, 2013)

I can't see any of the pictures
I would sooner trust CNN over FOX any day.
They're both pretty crap nowadays, but at least CNN is less crap than FOX


----------



## Haloman800 (May 18, 2013)

Here's a link to the album if it's still not working: http://imgur.com/a/ANLXL



The Catboy said:


> I can't see any of the pictures
> I would sooner trust CNN over FOX any day.
> They're both pretty crap nowadays, but at least CNN is less crap than FOX


 

If you don't like Fox but still want accurate, unbiased news, then go to ABC or NBC then, they are actually reporting on major events taking place in the US right now. CNN is completely ignoring it because the IRS audits were targeting groups with buzzwords like "Tea Party" and "Patriot".


CNN: Communist News Network™


----------



## The Catboy (May 18, 2013)

Haloman800 said:


> If you don't like Fox but still want accurate, unbiased news, then go to ABC or NBC then, they are actually reporting on major events taking place in the US right now. CNN is completely ignoring it because the IRS audits were targeting groups with buzzwords like "Tea Party" and "Patriot".


I prefer BBC actually, unlike FOX or CNN, they don't gain or lose anything reporting American news, thus making it less bias compared to them.
This isn't always the case, but it's less likely compared to those two.


----------



## Haloman800 (May 18, 2013)

No news network is perfect, but CNN has an obvious bias here. I usually read Yahoo (they're not reporting on this either, though).


----------



## The Catboy (May 18, 2013)

Haloman800 said:


> No news network is perfect, but CNN has an obvious bias here. I usually read Yahoo (they're not reporting on this either, though).


Yahoo has become mostly gossip and top ten lists. I stopped using them years ago, but my boyfriend still uses them.


----------



## Haloman800 (May 18, 2013)

I agree about Yahoo. It's fast becoming a web dinosaur like AOL.

Back on topic, is anyone else surprised at the blatant bias of CNN? This is major news and they refuse to give it any attention. I didn't think they were this bad.


----------



## Rydian (May 18, 2013)

I don't take part in politics.  I don't usually watch the news.  I don't know which news agencies are considered good or bad.  _I have few, if any, preconceptions on any subject involved here_.

So let me, an impartial person, tell you _what I see_ when I come into this thread.


> This one news site is not posting a story with an image that the other news sites are, they're just putting a link to it, _THEY'RE COMMUNISTS_



*I come into this thread and I see a crazy conspiracy theorist.*

Now, while you may have actual backing and a point... I don't see it.  All I see is a crazy conspiracy theory, _because that's all that you have given me_.  I have no reason to take anything you say seriously... and that's a problem, right?  You may very well have a reason and be pointing out something serious... but _you're just going to push viewers away the same way that doomsayers on the street corner get ignored_.

You seem to have a purpose (evident by the fact that you put forth effort into this), so pushing people away is detrimental to your goal of spreading information.  If you want people to listen to you and take you seriously, you need to do more than take a small difference and blow it up to insane proportions.  Provide some backing, go more in-depth on who is involved where.  The old who-what-when-where-why-how of journalism is important because _you can't assume that your readers know what you're talking about and share your viewpoint_, so explaining what is going on, why it's going on, and your conclusions is critical if you want anybody to take stuff like this seriously.


----------



## Gahars (May 18, 2013)

ITT the power of projection


----------



## Haloman800 (May 18, 2013)

There is a scandal being uncovered in the IRS right now, where groups trying to gain non-profit status were denied, these groups being targeted were ones containing buzzwords such as "Tea Party" and "Patriot. Instead of being granted non-profit status, many of these groups were audited. The top IRS commissioner, Steven Miller, has already been fired as a result of the scandal. The FBI is still investigating.

There have been allegations that CNN has a liberal bias. This is the headline on nearly every major news outlet, yet on CNN's website the only thing mentioning the scandal is a single word a few pixels big.
From what I've heard they've also been neglecting to report it on TV as well (but I don't have cable so I can't confirm that part).

The communist joke wasn't in the OP. The pictures more than speak for themselves, and they were the center of the discussion. You're attacking one comment I made on it instead of the original argument (That CNN has a liberal bias, based on the above information).


----------



## The Catboy (May 18, 2013)

Haloman800 said:


> There is a scandal being uncovered in the IRS right now, where groups trying to gain non-profit status were denied, these groups being targeted were ones containing buzzwords such as *"Tea Party" and "Patriot.* Instead of being granted non-profit status, many of these groups were audited. The top IRS commissioner, Steven Miller, has already been fired as a result of the scandal. The FBI is still investigating.
> 
> There have been allegations that CNN has a* liberal bias*. This is the headline on nearly every major news outlet, yet on CNN's website the only thing mentioning the scandal is a single word a few pixels big.
> From what I've heard they've also been neglecting to report it on TV as well (but I don't have cable so I can't confirm that part).
> ...


You lost me here and pretty much prove Rydian point.


----------



## Rydian (May 18, 2013)

Your original argument was that CNN in it's entirety is biased because they didn't post a picture with the story link like other sides did.  That's pushing it a bit to begin with.  In addition, just because a post is not the first does not mean not it's part of your message/statement/position.  People here do actually read more than the first post, and will take the things you say as... you know, _things you're saying_.

Again, I come into this thread and I see a crazy conspiracy theory _because that is what you posted_.


----------



## Chary (May 18, 2013)

I was checking CNN about the IRS stuff the other day. I actually had to hunt down the news story on CNN.com. Ridiculous. That should be front page news. I myself am too nervous to give my own opinion, in fear of being flamed, but I can tell you my parent's opinions. They think that CNN are slanted liberals, who are trying to push down this news story, to cover up the incident.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 18, 2013)

Just because they didn't think the story was frontpage-worthy doesn't mean that they're being bias - they just figured they have better things to write about at that time. Heck, this could've been done to actually differentiate from other news stations - provide something fresh and different for the readers rather than the same serving as everybody else. Do note, they have an article about the very same scandal you mention, it's just not a huge headline with a photo, as Rydian said.


----------



## Haloman800 (May 18, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Your original argument was that CNN in it's entirety is biased because they didn't post a picture with the story link like other sides did. That's pushing it a bit to begin with. In addition, just because a post is not the first does not mean not it's part of your message/statement/position. People here do actually read more than the first post, and will take the things you say as... you know, _things you're saying_.
> 
> Again, I come into this thread and I see a crazy conspiracy theory _because that is what you posted_.


 

You shouldn't have to hunt for breaking-news story _on a news website_, I couldn't locate the story on CNN, I had to use Ctrl-F to find the link. It's such a tiny and insignificant link no one would even notice it. *CNN is not giving this enough coverage*. Given the nature of the scandal targeting conservatives, this is evidence of CNN having a liberal bias.


----------



## Magsor (May 18, 2013)

Huffington post FTW


----------



## Rydian (May 18, 2013)

Haloman800 said:


> You shouldn't have to hunt for breaking-news story _on a news website_, I couldn't locate the story on CNN, I had to use Ctrl-F to find the link. It's such a tiny and insignificant link no one would even notice it. *CNN is not giving this enough coverage*. Given the nature of the scandal targeting conservatives, this is evidence of CNN having a liberal bias.


You know, CNN appears to have at least two articles on it's front page that the other sites aren't showing _at all_, let alone with a picture.

THE OTHER SITES ARE OBVIOUSLY LIBERAL WHATEVER BIAS PARTISAN KEYWORD BUZZWORD COMMUNISTS

Wait...


----------



## The Catboy (May 18, 2013)

Haloman800 said:


> CNN: Communist News Network™


You clearly have no idea what Communism really is.


----------



## totalnoob617 (May 18, 2013)

Rydian said:


> You know, CNN appears to have at least two articles on it's front page that the other sites aren't showing _at all_, let alone with a picture.
> 
> THE OTHER SITES ARE OBVIOUSLY LIBERAL WHATEVER BIAS PARTISAN KEYWORD BUZZWORD COMMUNISTS
> 
> Wait...


they are all communists, democrats =comunists, GOP= neocons =communists


----------



## Haloman800 (May 18, 2013)

Rydian said:


> You know, CNN appears to have at least two articles on it's front page that the other sites aren't showing _at all_, let alone with a picture.
> 
> THE OTHER SITES ARE OBVIOUSLY LIBERAL WHATEVER BIAS PARTISAN KEYWORD BUZZWORD COMMUNISTS
> 
> Wait...


 
You mean the train story? That's not national news. At least every other news outlet didn't think so, and seeing as how a train crashing has nothing to do with politics, I don't think the other outlets neglecting of giving it headlines is evident of a bias of any kind.

Unless, of course, you think the train crashing was part of a master plan by the Illuminati to control the world, and NBC/ABC/Fox didn't report because they are under secret control of the government..





The Catboy said:


> You clearly have no idea what Communism really is.


 
You clearly have no idea of what a joke is.


----------



## The Catboy (May 18, 2013)

Haloman800 said:


> You clearly have no idea of what a joke is.


I came into this thread expecting a serious a thread. 
Thus far you've only shown conspiracy, your lack of understanding of what a liberal bias is, and very little evidence to back up your claims. You're only attacking CNN because it's not showing the same articles with the same amount of attention as the other News sites, that's not really grounds for saying they have a "liberal bias."


----------



## Haloman800 (May 18, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> I came into this thread expecting a serious a thread.
> Thus far you've only shown conspiracy, your lack of understanding of what a liberal bias is, and very little evidence to back up your claims. You're only attacking CNN because it's not showing the same articles with the same amount of attention as the other News sites, that's not really grounds for saying they have a "liberal bias."


 

The OP was completely serious. Read that and base your responses off it.

I've shown very clearly CNN is intentionally not reporting on this scandal, which is nationwide breaking news that every other major news outlet picked up. At least one other person in this thread wasn't able to find any sort of link to the story on CNN without heavy searching. Unacceptable. The only mention of the story at all is a single word a few pixels big amongst ten or so others, and those amongst dozens of other links to various things which are much more prominently displayed.

Another person in this thread has posted links to other pieces of evidence of a CNN liberal bias. That is the whole point of this thread. Refute it if you can.


----------



## The Catboy (May 18, 2013)

Haloman800 said:


> The OP was completely serious. Read that and base your responses off it.
> 
> I've shown very clearly CNN is intentionally not reporting on this scandal, which is nationwide breaking news that every other major news outlet picked up. At least one other person in this thread wasn't able to find any sort of link to the story on CNN without heavy searching. Unacceptable. The only mention of the story at all is a single word a few pixels big amongst ten or so others, and those amongst dozens of other links to various things which are much more prominently displayed.
> 
> Another person in this thread has posted links to other pieces of evidence of a CNN liberal bias. That is the whole point of this thread. Refute it if you can.


I read it.
One, they are talking about it.
http://www.cnn.com/2013/05/17/politics/camp-irs-hearing/index.html?hpt=hp_inthenews
They didn't see it as big a deal as other news, which doesn't justify anything, but they are talking it.
Totalnoob is a nut job and shouldn't be taken seriously, ever.

You keep throwing around liberal bias like you know what it means.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 18, 2013)

Look somewhere besides reality if you want unbiased news.  There is no such thing.


----------



## Haloman800 (May 18, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> I read it.
> One, they are talking about it.
> http://www.cnn.com/2013/05/17/politics/camp-irs-hearing/index.html?hpt=hp_inthenews
> They didn't see it as big a deal as other news, which doesn't justify anything, but they are talking it.
> ...


 
There isn't a prominent link on their site, you cannot find it without manual searching. No one's going to notice it unless they specifically look for it.

One part of a liberal bias would be the reluctance to promote stories that portray liberals in a bad light/make conservatives look like victims, which is what CNN is doing in this case.



JoostinOnline said:


> Look somewhere besides reality if you want unbiased news. There is no such thing.


 

I agree, but CNN is particularly bad.


----------



## The Catboy (May 18, 2013)

Haloman800 said:


> There isn't a prominent link on their site, you cannot find it without manual searching. No one's going to notice it unless they specifically look for it.
> 
> One part of a liberal bias would be the reluctance to promote stories that portray liberals in a bad light/make conservatives look like victims, which is what CNN is doing in this case.


I see it on CNN, about 3 times actually. If anything their site does lack all the pictures of the other sites, but it's clearly there, three times too.
Hell it's right there on CNN politics if you miss the pictures
http://www.cnn.com/POLITICS/

I see no where in there are they making a conservatives look bad though, if anything it's your bias that is making it look that way.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (May 18, 2013)

Worst

Conspiracy

Thread


EVER!


----------



## Gahars (May 18, 2013)

Look, I'll say this. You shouldn't visit CNN. Not because of some perceived bias (I've seen a fair share of liberals claim that CNN is unfairly biased towards conservatives, so hey), but because they are a really shoddy news agency. When they aren't filling in airtime with inane bullshit or bungling the news with their incompetence, they're the news equivalent of ambulance-chasers shamelessly after every last attention-grabbing headline.

They might not get the news right, but they'll interview the shit out of those traumatized shooting survivors as they file out of the school.

TL;DR: Don't avoid CNN because it's liberal shit or conservative shit. Avoid CNN because it's just plain shit and you can do better elsewhere.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 18, 2013)

Man I was gonna come into this thread pointing out obvious flaws and silly logic but Rydian already beat me to it...Oh well.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 18, 2013)

I don't post every story on HacksDen.  In fact, I usually focus on Nintendo ones, because that's what I find most interesting.  I guess I must be the worst.


----------



## The Milkman (May 18, 2013)

You guys are all fools! Its clear that Joe Biden and Al Gore (Vice president dream team!) set up the train collision so that Stalin could harvest the last of the 5000 souls he needs to revive the old god Jarluu so that he may begin a new age in which The Illuminati will fly on gyro-copters firing crossbows at all who are not doing handstands while singing the Canadian anthem.

This is the dystopian future I have foretold! Run to you anti-Illuminati bubbles and havest as many turnips as you can! THE TURNIPS A PLEASE JARLUU!!!


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 18, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> while singing the Canadian anthem.


I knew those Canadian bastards were involved somehow.


----------



## air2004 (May 18, 2013)

CNN's has been reporting on this through out the day . CNN's problems are as follows , they prefer to get the story out fist facts be damned. They also like to change the headline to the same story , just to get click throughs I suppose , nothing relevant is ever added.


----------



## The Milkman (May 18, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> I knew those Canadian bastards were involved somehow.


 
Didnt you know, all the Illuminati are Canadian. Why do you think they never fought a (important) war!

OH GOD THEY ARE KNOCKING DOWN MY DOOR!!


----------



## Ethevion (May 18, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> Didnt you know, all the Illuminati are Canadian. Why do you think they never fought a (important) war!
> 
> OH GOD THEY ARE KNOCKING DOWN MY DOOR!!


We're coming for you


----------



## Haloman800 (May 18, 2013)

I just realized something, *CNN never posted the article on the homepage*. The only link (the tiny word IRS) is there because that list of 10 or so words are current *trends*, meaning the highest searched buzzwords show up there. So it only appeared there because it was being searched heavily on the site and other places (#2 search key), not because an editor placed it there.

On a side note, Benghazi is the 3rd most searched term, and that is the only place on the homepage where it appears (even though that is another ongoing national story), another scandal that hurts liberal agenda CNN is refusing to promote.



Let's think for a moment, if both of these are heavily searched terms (Not just on CNN, on the internet as well), therefore many people are interested in the topics, why would CNN make it so difficult to find on their site? If it's what people want to read, why wouldn't they put it on the home page? Because they don't want people to read it. They don't want people to know about the completely illegal actions committed against only conservative groups, or about the four Americans who were killed which the Obama Administration blatantly lied about. They are not interested in broadcasting unbiased news, only that which fits in with their liberal agenda.

That is conclusive evidence, and I can't see how anybody can possibly deny it.


----------



## dgwillia (May 18, 2013)

Honestly the only reason I watch CNN is for Anderson Cooper and Don Lemon. If it werent for them, I'd just be getting my news online.

The Silver Fox is a true badass


----------



## Haloman800 (May 18, 2013)

Also, here's a video exposing CNN's blatant lies about a Norway shooting in late 2011: 

Summary of the video: CNN blames conservative writers for the actions of Anders Breivik (the shooter), when Anders himself claimed the mainstream media (ironically) was one of his main influences for the attack. Please *watch it for yourself*.


----------



## Densetsu (May 18, 2013)

If you're worried about any one news website _*not*_ reporting something important, just use newsmap.jp.  

It's one of the tabs that always automatically opens up when I start my browser.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 18, 2013)

Haloman800 said:


> Summary of the video: CNN blames conservative writers for the actions of Anders Breivik (the shooter), when Anders himself claimed the mainstream media (ironically) was one of his main influences for the attack.



Whether CNN was right, wrong, misinformed or otherwise I will leave to others to debate but in that case I am not so sure the gunman himself as that useful a source.


----------



## Haloman800 (May 18, 2013)

Densetsu said:


> If you're worried about any one news website _*not*_ reporting something important, just use newsmap.jp.
> 
> It's one of the tabs that always automatically opens up when I start my browser.


That looks like a very awesome site, thanks for sharing. I will definitely use that in the future.



FAST6191 said:


> Whether CNN was right, wrong, misinformed or otherwise I will leave to others to debate but in that case I am not so sure the gunman himself as that useful a source.



The video is really conclusive about what actually influenced the gunman, and also shows how CNN's reports were completely fabricated.


----------



## The Catboy (May 18, 2013)

Haloman800 said:


> I just realized something, *CNN never posted the article on the homepage*. The only link (the tiny word IRS) is there because that list of 10 or so words are current *trends*, meaning the highest searched buzzwords show up there. So it only appeared there because it was being searched heavily on the site and other places (#2 search key), not because an editor placed it there.
> 
> On a side note, Benghazi is the 3rd most searched term, and that is the only place on the homepage where it appears (even though that is another ongoing national story), another scandal that hurts liberal agenda CNN is refusing to promote.
> 
> ...


I can deny it because they did post it, twice actually (the 3rd time I was referring to earlier was the trending.)

The Benghazi is the 3rd most searched term has nothing to do with CNN, that's the users of CNN who searched it. So apparently it's the 3rd most searched term on their site, that only means two terms are more interested than it according to the community. It's not a "another scandal that hurts liberal agenda CNN is refusing to promote."

So now you are attacking the site based on what the community's searches? You're logic is broken and flawed at best. The only evidence I've seen so far from you is your lack of understanding what the word "liberal" means and you are only making a conspiracy though lack of evidence and observational skills.


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 18, 2013)

From a guy who's not in the US, I think that this thread is absolutely hilarious. It really, really is hilarious that anyone even thinks this.

Attack CNN USA all you want, over here in the Philippines the only natively US news channel we get is FOX NEWS, and it's absolutely ridiculous how many times these guys talk about how Obama is the antichrist. I don't think that it could possibly get worse than that.

Besides, that, we get CNN INTERNATIONAL, which is a fantastic and quite on point international news channel, where the shows are actually pretty enlightening and the concept of focusing globally really shines through. I greatly enjoy the international business segments, segments based in Asia and Europe, and the around the clock international coverage, and it seems as though they normally get their international news about 15 minutes before BBC or Al Jahzeer gets it, which is really great. BBC is about as good, but feels less tight, less urgent (or more boring), and less global due to the lesser amount of global interviews and perspectives.

The on-location coverage is extensive, since they're normally able to send their reporters virtually anywhere, which makes the reporting much more on-point and less detatched from the situation, unlike others which simply report as is. Plus, their coverage on the Middle East and Africa are normally spot on for me. They even have the guts to often look at China from a fairly unbiased perspective through their Asian-based discussion shows. So say what you want about CNN USA, but considering that International and USA share the same company, the CNN network of channels can't be that bad.


----------



## Haloman800 (May 19, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> I can deny it because they did post it, twice actually (the 3rd time I was referring to earlier was the trending.)
> 
> The Benghazi is the 3rd most searched term has nothing to do with CNN, that's the users of CNN who searched it. So apparently it's the 3rd most searched term on their site, that only means two terms are more interested than it according to the community. It's not a "another scandal that hurts liberal agenda CNN is refusing to promote."
> 
> So now you are attacking the site based on what the community's searches? You're logic is broken and flawed at best. The only evidence I've seen so far from you is your lack of understanding what the word "liberal" means and you are only making a conspiracy though lack of evidence and observational skills.


 
The fact that they have an article buried somewhere on the site means nothing. Unlike every other major news outlet, they have posted no link to it, you'd have use a search engine to find it. That is my point.

Your entire argument has been piggybacking off what Rydian said, which I have already proven to be incorrect, since CNN never posted a link to the article on their home page, despite the nation's obvious interest in the story as evident by their "trends".


@KingdomBlade, I have no idea what their national news is like, but we're discussing their USA coverage. This is an ongoing national US Scandal involving the IRS targeting conservative groups, and another scandal which the Obama Administration told complete falsehoods which they never thought for a second were true. Every major news outlet except CNN has picked up and is covering these stories, with links to them on their websites.

Both of these stories give bad spotlight to liberal agenda, and coincidentally CNN has placed no links on their homepage to either story.


----------



## Sterling (May 19, 2013)

Spoiler












There's two places on the home page and if you navigate to the politics page (which is exactly where you should be if you even fucking care in the first place) there are at least four links that lead to the discussion of the issue which will also suggest more articles that discuss the issue. CNN is likely covering this just as much as the other outlets if not MORE, yet the first thing you do is call them biased and then you try to expose "the Liberal agenda". Your right wing nut job is showing, don't be a Total Noob.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (May 19, 2013)

Sterling said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
i c wut u did thar


----------



## TheCasketMan (May 19, 2013)

The Onion is the place I read 100% unbiased news.


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 19, 2013)

Haloman800 said:


> @KingdomBlade, I have no idea what their national news is like, but we're discussing their USA coverage. This is an ongoing national US Scandal involving the IRS targeting conservative groups, and another scandal which the Obama Administration told complete falsehoods which they never thought for a second were true. Every major news outlet except CNN has picked up and is covering these stories, with links to them on their websites.
> 
> Both of these stories give bad spotlight to liberal agenda, and coincidentally CNN has placed no links on their homepage to either story.


 
I watched a little bit of CNN international on TV this morning, and yeah, they did cover the story. They gave it coverage, and I saw it 3 times within 2 hours, which is pretty suitable. And this is CNN INTERNATIONAL, so I could imagine that coverage of this in the US is heavier since the two share US reporters and news stories. (i.e., Yes, we still get Wolf Blitzer, Anderson Cooper, and Candy Crowley.) I can't be sure, but if they cover a US story globally, I can imagine it being even further covered back there.


----------



## PityOnU (May 19, 2013)

It is literally impossible for a news reporting organization to be unbiased.

As a media form, they are most successful when they are able to push out the largest amount of information that is deemed "desirable" by their subscribers/target audience as fast as possible (think Youtube channels). This means that their current analytics and subscriber pool generally dictate what they treat as important and push to the forefront.

In your example, maybe all that IRS stuff doesn't matter to the vast majority of MSN or CNN subscribers, who care about somewhat different things than ABC's target audience.

It's not their job as a company to report the news in the way you deem most fitting. It is your job as a consumer to identify what stories/topics are appropriate to you, and look to the appropriate source. Vote with your feet, as it were.


----------



## The Catboy (May 19, 2013)

Haloman800 said:


> The fact that they have an article buried somewhere on the site means nothing. Unlike every other major news outlet, they have posted no link to it, you'd have use a search engine to find it. That is my point.
> 
> Your entire argument has been piggybacking off what Rydian said, which I have already proven to be incorrect, since CNN never posted a link to the article on their home page, despite the nation's obvious interest in the story as evident by their "trends".


Actually they did, twice.
It was under " THE LATEST" and "MORE TOP STORIES"
In fact it's still under the latest


You know what they are lacking? Pictures, otherwise it's right there on the front page, no searching required.

Unfortunately you have proven neither of us wrong since I just proved it was right there and it was there yesterday too. Yes it was trending as well. In other words, it was being mentioned 3 times on the site, two of them weren't trends. You seem to be more upset that they lack the pictures the other ones had.


----------



## smile72 (May 19, 2013)

I use MSNBC (yes, I'm an unabashed liberal), but I also fact check it against other news sources such as (but not just) BBC, The Huffington Post, New York Times, Chicago Tribune, Los Angeles Times, Wall Street Journal, ABC, and NBC.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 19, 2013)

Sterling said:


> Your right wing nut job is showing, don't be a Total Noob.


So many Likes, so many Feels, so many Loves.


----------



## DinohScene (May 19, 2013)

"news" these days isn't news at all.

I stopped watching the news and eventually stopped watching telie (except Animal planet/Discovery) a long time ago.


----------



## Haloman800 (May 21, 2013)

(Was gone for a couple days), I'm going to let the facts speak for themselves on the whole IRS scandal. Here's a few more instances of CNN liberal bias during last year's presidential election (full article on http://newsbusters.org/blogs/matt-hadro/2012/11/19/non-partisan-not-chance-worst-cnns-election-bias )

- Anderson Cooper referred to tea party members as "tea baggers", even after several complaints, an apology was never issued.

– A July CNN.com headline, "Romney Trip Begins In Shambles," was so provocative that the Obama campaign featured it prominently in a campaign attack ad.

– In CNN's documentary "Obama Revealed," White House correspondent Jessica Yellin touted President Obama as a "leader driven to make history" and "cool under pressure."

– After ObamaCare was upheld by the Supreme Court, CNN's Christine Romans smacked Republicans for "continuing all this uncertainty" over the law instead of helping their constituents comply with it. This despite CNN's own poll showing a majority wanted the law repealed by Congress.


Hostility Toward Republicans

-- CNN re-aired liberal Paul Krugman's smear that the Ryan budget would "kill people," and showed no outrage or controversy over the statement.

– Twice, CNN either ignored stories on the Libya attacks or relegated them in favor of negative coverage for the Romney campaign.

– While his colleague Anderson Cooper reported breaking news from Libya on September 28, Piers Morgan made no mention of Libya on his show and instead spent a good portion of his show pounding the Romney campaign.

– When President Obama made his infamous "You didn't build that" remark about business owners, it took CNN four days just to report it.


----------



## xist (May 21, 2013)

You do realise that if a news site doesn't provide the news that people need/want or news that's relevant and current it'd quickly sink? Because bias is an inherent part of journalism and some of those bullet points above are sensationalistic rather than revelatory.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 21, 2013)

Haloman800 said:


> (Was gone for a couple days), I'm going to let the facts speak for themselves on the whole IRS scandal. Here's a few more instances of CNN liberal bias during last year's presidential election (full article on http://newsbusters.org/blogs/matt-hadro/2012/11/19/non-partisan-not-chance-worst-cnns-election-bias )
> 
> - Anderson Cooper referred to tea party members as "tea baggers", even after several complaints, an apology was never issued.
> 
> ...



An inoffensive remark made to a group that might be considered something of a joke and thus inoffensive to most people by most standards. I fail to see the need for an apology there.

Someone took what someone else said and used it and the someone else is at fault?

Though I am none too certain the US president is all that important when it comes down to things is not talking them up a popular pastime?

I must admit I am not quite on top of my US courts order of precedence with regard to this type of law/bill or indeed the percentage probabilities of congress doing something which I would need to know to make a proper call here. Still dragging your heels when you have a job to do does rather seem to be something one needs to be called out on though. Also wouldn't that be an example of non bias by virtue of not playing to your audience's wants?

I do not follow primarily as I do not know the greater context for the remark, given budgets deal with a lot of things that does not seem entirely unreasonable that a bad budget could see people killed -- my lazy arse does not bother to resurface the road then there may be an increased chance of a fatal crash but on the other hand I have some budget that could do something useful, given budgets deal with transport, healthcare, various forms of safety, science research, military stuff and much more that really does not seem unreasonable.

Relegated meaning reported on them later in the show? I have serious misgivings about the US centric nature of a lot of US news (or indeed any country centric nature of a given country's news) but of the many things that could take the lead it would be a big election.

Doesn't Piers Morgan have a topic driven show? If he was editor/producer for a regular news segment then maybe.

Again I do not know the greater context. Four days might be a bit long in the modern world but if it took that much time for the remark to start meaning something/drum up some interest that does not seem too unreasonable.


----------



## The Catboy (May 21, 2013)

Haloman800 said:


> (Was gone for a couple days), I'm going to let the facts speak for themselves on the whole IRS scandal. Here's a few more instances of CNN liberal bias during last year's presidential election (full article on http://newsbusters.org/blogs/matt-hadro/2012/11/19/non-partisan-not-chance-worst-cnns-election-bias )* And Newsbusters has a conservative and in reality is just as bad as CNN and FOX. You can't fight a bias with another bias, the facts get muddled that way.*
> 
> - Anderson Cooper referred to tea party members as "tea baggers", even after several complaints, an apology was never issued. *So do most people, the Tea Party is a shame. It 's pretty much sponsored wealthiest in the country to control the lower class to making them think they are worse off. In reality all they are trying to do is do way with government interference and regulations. This would pretty much allow them to do whatever they want without any repercussions. Not to mention how much they are holding America back from progressing with the rest of the world. *
> 
> ...


----------



## The Milkman (May 21, 2013)

KingdomBlade said:


> From a guy who's not in the US, I think that this thread is absolutely hilarious. It really, really is hilarious that anyone even thinks this.


 
Im from the US and think its hilarious, im amazed anyone is actually taking it seriously.


----------



## Fishaman P (May 21, 2013)

Haloman800 said:


> If you don't like Fox but *still* want accurate, unbiased news, then ...


That implies Fox isn't right-wing trash.


----------



## narutofan777 (May 22, 2013)

tbh idk whats the big deal about this irs stuff. people dying of poverty in the usa right now and this is the number 1 thing in the usa,
college folkz have trouble paying debt..and other stuff r more important. the health care probz in da usa, its really bad.

lol.


----------



## Sterling (May 22, 2013)

Fishaman P said:


> That implies Fox isn't right-wing trash.


Fair and balanced news my ass. They even outright lie about the news. There was one time I was watching (with my grandparents, not by choice) and a story came up about a former soldier who had a bad craig's list deal and was shot by some thugs. They reported the he plugged the hole with his finger and chased after them. That's not true at all. He was shot and robbed. He plugged the hole up with his finger and made a call to the police (while guarding his two girls in the car). His correction caused a slight panic in the studio and they had to steer the conversation in another direction. Kudos to the man though. Even after the conversation had changed, he still made what actually happened clear.

Fox should be ignored even MORE than the other news agencies.


----------



## totalnoob617 (May 22, 2013)

you shouldnt watch any main stream media, unles it is to analyze it


----------



## Sterling (May 23, 2013)

@TN: Dude, if it weren't for the fact that you're a bit kooky, I'd agree with you.


----------



## Haloman800 (May 23, 2013)

You're making a claim Newsbusters is conservative, you also make the claim that Tea Party is run by the top 1% only, prove your claims..

"..is just as bad as CNN and FOX" 

So you admit CNN has a bias, or is at least garbage?



Fishaman P said:


> That implies Fox isn't right-wing trash.


 
No, I'm responding to people posting they dislike Fox, if you don't like them, go to another news site, just not CNN (assuming you want unbiased news).


----------



## The Catboy (May 24, 2013)

Haloman800 said:


> You're making a claim Newsbusters is conservative *First line http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Media_Research_Center, the entire about page
> http://archive.mrc.org/about/about.aspx*
> you also make the claim that Tea Party is run by the top 1% only, prove your claims..I'm not saying it's run by the 1%, *Considering the fact that almost every supporter and sponsor all have a networth over 1 million or higher, I would say it's pretty much run the 1%. Then adding in the fact that most Tea Partiers actually don't even know what they are rallying about, pretty much backs up my claims that all they are is being controlled.
> http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-503544_...upporters-who-they-are-and-what-they-believe/ *
> ...


----------



## Haloman800 (May 27, 2013)

Since you acknowledge CNN has a liberal bias, I don't have anything left to prove. I'm gonna let this die now. Feel free to get the last post if you want, I'm done replying.


----------



## air2004 (May 27, 2013)

When you go to far LEFT you know its not right , and if you go to far RIGHT there will be nothing left.


----------

